# Fog Lamps



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

Need to know how to remove the stock foglamp so I can 'Jerry-rig' the lens. It's shattered and I just want to mend it temporarily until I can find a 'reasonable' replacement. However, don't know how to get at it. Looking at an '08 Maxima. Thanks-


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Raise the car. Remove the splash guard. Loosen the screws on the splash guard of the inner fender well, so you can bend it out of the way. Then theres a couple 10mm nuts that hold the fog lamp on. Remove those and pull it out.


----------



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, appreciate the response.


----------

